# Not many of these left anymore.



## Pappy (Dec 27, 2018)

When I was a kid, there were hundreds of farms in our county. Just about every barn had these lightning arrestors on top of barn on each end. I can’t remember the last time I saw one now. Family farms have all but disappeared.


----------



## Falcon (Dec 27, 2018)

We  called them  "Lightning rods."   Still do.


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 28, 2018)

It's about the future!


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 28, 2018)

Barn wall repair


----------



## Tommy (Dec 28, 2018)

I hope so, Meanderer.  I hope so ...


----------



## oldman (Dec 29, 2018)

We still have a fair amount of farms here in my county. Some have the old German style barns and some use the “bank” style barns. I have also noticed that some still have the lightning rods on top. 

We live about 20 miles from Amish country, so when we pass through that area, it’s always a pleasure to watch them working their farms. The little ones are really cute. Some of the family farms in my area are Pennsylvania Dutch families. 

Then, of course, some farmers have sold their farms because the kids didn’t want to follow the family tradition, so the farmer has sold his farm to real estate developers, so that they can build houses. I still go to a few farm auctions from time to time, if for no other reason than maybe to just be curious or kill time.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## Twilight (Mar 26, 2019)

Is that a Dymaxion car?


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 26, 2019)

Twilight said:


> Is that a Dymaxion car?



Sorry, Twilight, I have no idea. It just looked like vintage futuristic to me, if that makes any sense.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Mar 26, 2019)

I thought old barns were highly prized for the wood. Wasn't it supposed to be used for high end interior decorating or something?


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 26, 2019)

Twilight said:


> Is that a Dymaxion car?



i learned something new today Twilight!

But in this entire page of Dymaxion cars, I didn't see the one I posted
https://duckduckgo.com/?q=Dymaxion&t=ffcm&atb=v90-7&iax=images&ia=images



Dymaxion  is a term that Buckminster Fuller associated with much of his  work—prominently his Dymaxion house and Dymaxion car. Dymaxion, a  portmanteau of the words *dynamic, maximum, and tension;* sums up the goal  of his study, "maximum gain of advantage from minimal energy input." A  name was needed for the display of Fuller's first architectural model,  later to be known as the Dymaxion house, at the Marshall Field's  department store in Chicago.Wikipedia


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 26, 2019)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I thought old barns were highly prized for the wood. Wasn't it supposed to be used for high end interior decorating or something?



Yes Fuzzy, back in the 70's and 80's reclaimed barn wood was a big trend for cabinetry, accent walls, etc for a "country style" home. I think it still looks nice today and a good recycling effort. It was not meant especially for "high end" homes, from what I've seen anyway.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 27, 2019)




----------



## ClassicRockr (Mar 27, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 63734



Yep. But it seems like most farmers/ranchers today just pick up bales by the tie strings...….with gloves on, of course.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Mar 27, 2019)

Many, many farms, and some ranches, still exsist in Colorado. Then, head to Wyoming, Montana, over to Idaho, into the Dakota's, Nebraska, Kansas, Iowa and Indiana and there are plenty of farm/ranch barns. They definitely aren't dead yet! Even though there are some farms/ranches that have disappeared, both are still going pretty strong. 

We had those lightning rods on our house and barn on the farm in northeastern Indiana.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 27, 2019)

My family still farms in south GA, but barns have been replaced by storage buildings.   Big commercial farms are big business.   Back in the heyday of tobacco, hundreds of tobacco cooker barns dotted the landscape, like this one...


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 27, 2019)

Hah- I thought it was a meat hook.


----------



## gumbud (Mar 27, 2019)

this thread reminds me of the film "Bridges over Madison County" - one of my favorites and featured the old style country farming


----------



## Pappy (Mar 28, 2019)

I had a lot of farmer friends growing up and seems like almost everyone had a barn to play in. Smoked my first cigarette in a barn loaded with dry hay. Not the smartest thing to do but we didn’t burn the barn down. Got my educacation, as the song goes, out behind the barn. 

We we had a nice barn that my great grandfather keep his horses in. Eventually it got torn down to build my grandparents house there. Memories.....sigh.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 28, 2019)

It's sad to see them go but it costs a lot of money to keep a roof and a coat of paint on an old barn.

This video makes me smile!


----------

